# Simple training log



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

What’s up UGBB dudes? Another Meso Migrant…Figured I’ll also bring my training log over, as well. I’ve been on a hypertrophy kick for the last few months, but PL’ing is my passion. Current maxes for SBD are: 545/315/635 (675 with bands…lol) 

I’ll post my last week of logs here, and then start the first post with today’s session. 


Monday: Chest + Bi’s





-Paused Bench

135 2x10

 185 x10

225 x10

265 x5

245 x5





-Incline Chest Machine 

2 Plt x10, 8, 7 


-Incline DB Fly 

50 x8

35 2x12


-Pec Dec

90 x18, 10 


-EZ Curl

70 2x10, 5 

-3 ct negs on last set 


-Inc DB Curl

30 x7 (DS)

20 x4, 10 


-Pinwheel Curl  

40 x10

30 x8 

20 x15


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

Back



-Bent Over Row

135 x15

185 x10



-DL

155 x6

245 x6

335 x6

425 x6

535 x5

-Rogue DL bar made the top set so much easier. Not sure I would’ve gotten this on a stiff bar today. The lift felt half done before the weight even moved. 



-Chest supported Row

1 Plt x15

2 Plt 2x12



-Straight arm Pushdown

#10 x13, 8 (DS), 

#8 x4



-Seated Row 

135 x15

105 x18, 15


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

Shoulders+Triceps



-Seated Press

135 2x10

185 4x8



-DB Upright Row

40s 2x15, 13



-Lat Raise + Rear Delt Fly

25 2x10, 10 (DS)

15 x10



-Tricep Pushdown

55 2x15 

65 x10, 8


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

Chest+Bi’s



-Paused Flat Bench

135 x10

185 x10

225 3x5

235 2x5

-Pausing with this volume. Shit. 



-Pec Dec

100 x15, 2x13 (DS)

80 x8



-Incline Press Machine

1 Plt x15, 12, 

1 Plt+25 x12, 9 



-Hammer Curl

30 2x15, 12 



-Ez Preacher Curl

45 x12, 10, 9



-Incline DB Curl

25 X9, 

15 x10





-Machine Shrugs 

315 x25


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

Back+Legs



-RDL

135 x10

225 x8

315 x8

365 x6



-Belt Squat

2 Plt x20



-Leg ext. 

60 x20

80 x15 



-Seated Row 

135 x20

150 4x12


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 30, 2021)

Good to see the log up and running.

There is also a "Transformation thread" here
Called "You at your worst" to post up some progress pics.

I gotta see the progress on your blast lol


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good to see the log up and running.
> 
> There is also a "Transformation thread" here
> Called "You at your worst" to post up some progress pics.
> ...


Bro I wore a Lrg button up in mid August that wouldn’t fit my shoulders yesterday. Lmao

I’ll do a before and after once the blast is over. 

This is where I was sitting at the beginning of the week tho… (other pic was 2016)


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 30, 2021)

Ya also know I am in


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice work. I'll be following.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 30, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> Bro I wore a Lrg button up in mid August that wouldn’t fit my shoulders yesterday. Lmao
> 
> I’ll do a before and after once the blast is over.
> 
> ...



damn, the arms got fucking big lol
serious work brother
that's a massive change


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 1, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> damn, the arms got fucking big lol
> serious work brother
> that's a massive change


Thanks bro. Still pushing. Tweaked my shoulder a bit doing some seated presses (got up to 235 for reps—thanks Tren) lol….so I’m still just sticking to hypertrophy for a while. I’ll probably end up doing a strength block sometime next fall.


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 1, 2021)

-Decent session today. Didn’t do much free weight pressing due to my shoulder and a sprained wrist—some drunk asshole’s face ran into my fist this weekend.


Shoulders + Triceps


-Shoulder Press Machine

50 x20

120 x15

140 x14

70 x12 (3 ct eccentrics)


-Close Grip Bench

135 x10

185 2x10


-EZ Skull Crusher

40 2x15



-DB Rolling Tricep ext

30’s x10, 6



-Rope Pushdown

40 x13, 8 (DS)

30 x8



-Lat raise 

20 x20, 16, 14, 13



-Shrugs

315 x15, 12, 2x10





-My Meso bros know I’ve been waiting a while for this. Finally got my hands on a new truck. 2021 trail boss with the 6.2. Gotta add a few things, but I’m loving it so far.


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 4, 2021)

Chest+Bi’s 



-Wide Grip Incline Bench 

135 x6

185 4x6, 12 



-Flat DB Press

100 x10

-Definitely have the strength to put up 110’s or 120’s for decent reps, but my shoulder and wrist can’t handle the eccentric right now. They’re still tweaked pretty bad. 



-Hammer strength Press

1 Plt x20

2 Plt x15, 2x10


-Pec Deck

120 x10

100 x8



-DB Curl

25 x15

15 x15, 2x12 (5ct eccentrics)

-Gotta stay light with curls and add in some other techniques. Wrist was tweaking @ 25’s



-Rope Hammer Curl

60 x20

70 x15

80 x12


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 8, 2021)

Great back session today. Pulled 605 for 2 singles, after almost 2 years of not pulling over mid5’s. Sitting at 243 right now. 


Back

-DL

225 x6

315 x6

405 x5

495 x4

605 x1, 1

-Two singles at 605. I can’t complain at all. 605 was a PR last year.


-Chest supported Row

2 Plt 2x12

3 Plt x9



-Lat Pulldown

150 x11

135 x10

120 x10



-Straight arm Pushdown

#10 x15, 12, 12 (Cluster) 4, 2


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 8, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> Great back session today. Pulled 605 for 2 singles, after almost 2 years of not pulling over mid5’s. Sitting at 243 right now.
> 
> 
> Back
> ...



Solid pulls
Looking good brother


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 8, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Solid pulls
> Looking good brother


Thanks brother


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 8, 2021)

Well done


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 8, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Well done


Thanks bro


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 11, 2021)

Shoulders+Triceps

-Machine Shoulder Press

1Plt x15, 10

2Plt x10, 8, 6


-Upright Row

70 x18, 12


-Lat Raise + Front Raise 

20 x15, 2x12 


-Shrugs

365 x20, 16


-Rolling Tricep Ext 

30 x15

40 x9


-Skull Crusher 

70 x12, 10


-Tricep Pushdown

50 x16, 10, 8


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 11, 2021)

Good work dude


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 17, 2021)

Chest+Bi’s


-Flat Bench TNG 

135 x10

205 3x10

-Stayed real light again for another week. Still not sure what’s wrong with my shoulder, but I’m not tryna go to the Dr. for it. 


-Incline Hammer Press 

1 Plt x15

1 Plt+25s x12, 12 

2 Plt x8, 7 





Lat Pulldown 

180 x10, 9 





-Pec Dec

120 x15, 10

100 3x10





-Cable Curl

80 x15, 13, 20 



-Preacher Curl

25 x12



-Incline DB Curl

25 2x10, 10 (DS)

15 x8


-Cut some of the sets of curls due to my wrist still being tweaked. Just trying to push as hard as I can, without hurting anything else. Still a good session today….I’m starting to like using machines. Shit. Haha…I’m feeling like I grow better with them. Not necessarily strength-wise, but hypertrophy for sure.


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 17, 2021)

Started cutting again yesterday. I have pics of 225 before this mass phase, in July, and I wanna see how much bigger 225 is gonna look now.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> Started cutting again yesterday. I have pics of 225 before this mass phase, in July, and I wanna see how much bigger 225 is gonna look now.
> 
> View attachment 15305



You've definitely improved greatly.
Honestly I wouldnt be surprised if you got "Have you gotten bigger?" comments on your cut.


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 17, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You've definitely improved greatly.
> Honestly I wouldnt be surprised if you got "Have you gotten bigger?" comments on your cut.


Thanks bro. I’m definitely feeling it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> Thanks bro. I’m definitely feeling it.



I got a lot of the same on my cut.
"Looking big brother!!!"

Brah, I just lost 20 lbs.... the fuck?

With your additional mass and structure, you'll see it 100%


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 17, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I got a lot of the same on my cut.
> "Looking big brother!!!"
> 
> Brah, I just lost 20 lbs.... the fuck?
> ...


Hell yeah man.  That’s what I’m looking for. The wife keeps saying I look huge, so I guess that’s a plus haha. Definitely giving me motivation to cut down even further than before.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

Cutting is fun isn't it... all that work starts to show clearly


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 19, 2021)

Really light back section tonight.


Back



-Bent over row

135 x20, 2x15





-Straight arm Pushdown

75 x20

65 x10, 12, 8



-Seated Row 

85 3x20



-Incline Rear Delt Flies

15 2x25


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 26, 2021)

Took a week off to try and heal my shoulder + wrist. Today I had a tinge of pain on presses, but nothing terrible. Once I warmed up, it felt ok. 


Shoulders + Triceps


-Seated BB Press

Bar 3x30

135 4x10, 14 



-Lat raise  

25 2x15, 12 (+5 half reps)



-Tricep Pushdown 

55 2x15, 10, 7



-Rolling DB ext 

25’s 3x5 



-Seated Dips

180 x20


----------



## Novaflex (Dec 1, 2021)

Chest+Bi’s 



-Incline Bench 

135 x10

185 x10

205 6x6

135 x14

-I’ll move up to 215 next week. Hoping to get to 265-275 6x6 within the next 12 weeks. Started pretty low, I’m pretty sure I have 245 for 5x5  right now. 





-Hammer Chest Press 

2plt x15, 11, 10 





-Pec Dec 

100 x18, 15 (DS)

80 x8 (DS)

60 x12 





-Seated Row 

165 x16

210 x10

240 x7 





-Incline DB Curl

25 3x10





Hammer Curl

30 x12, 10


----------



## Novaflex (Dec 2, 2021)

Back

-DL
245 x6
445 2x6


-Pullover Machine
#6 x20
#8 x12
#9 x12


-Chest supported row
2 Plt x12
1 Plt+25 x12, 10


-Lat Pulldown
135 x6
105 x12
90 x16


----------



## Novaflex (Dec 7, 2021)

-I wish I could get in the gym 5-6 days a week, but I’ve been super unmotivated the last 3-4 weeks. I gotta kick my ass into gear…I guess we all go through it. But the winter time is fucking balls for me, I can’t lie. When it starts getting dark before 4 pm, I just wanna sleep. 


Shoulders+Triceps



-Viking Press

2 Plt 2x20

4 Plt 2x8

6 Plt x3 





-Seated DB Press

55 x16

70 x10



-Lat Raise Machine

25 x15, 10



-Cable Lat Raise

20 2x10 



-Upright Row 

50 x20



-Shrugs

405 x 25, 20, 22 



Rolling Tricep ext

25 x20

35 x13, 12





-Tricep Rope Pushdown

60 x10 (DS)

40 x10 (DS)

30 x10, 10


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 7, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> -I wish I could get in the gym 5-6 days a week, but I’ve been super unmotivated the last 3-4 weeks. I gotta kick my ass into gear…I guess we all go through it. But the winter time is fucking balls for me, I can’t lie. When it starts getting dark before 4 pm, I just wanna sleep.
> 
> 
> Shoulders+Triceps
> ...


It happens just got to push through it


----------



## Novaflex (Dec 7, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> It happens just got to push through it


Yeah man. It’s something we all suffer from, time to time


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 7, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> Yeah man. It’s something we all suffer from, time to time



Nothinf gets me more motivated than spending time OUT of the gym.
If I take 2 or 3 days off I lose my fucking mind lol


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 6, 2022)

figure I’d get this started again. Weight probably isn’t going to look anything impressive, but oh well.

 Currently working on getting 110’s on Seated DB press to 6 reps and 100’s to 15. 

Here’s some logs from the last week. I’ll begin posting new ones tomorrow.

These are copied from my notes, so if they’re dumb notes in there just ignore them lmao 


SHOULDER + Tri’s
-Seated Press Machine 
1Plt x15
1Plt+25 x12
2Plt+25 x9, 8, 
1Plt+35 x12 

-DB Press
40 x15

-Incline Skull Crusher
70 x12, 12, 12, 10

-Lat Raises
20 x20, 15, 13 (DS)
15 x6 

-Upright Row
50 x12, 12, 10

-Pushdown -V bar 
50 x25
70 x6
60 x10, 13, 10

-DB Shrugs
80 x20, 20


—————————-
-BACK

T bar row
1Plt x20
1Plt+25 x15
2Plt+25 x10, 10, 10 

Chest supported row
1Plt+25 x15, 12, 10

DB row
80 x10, 10 

Lat pullover
#9 x12
#8 x12, 15, 12
#9 x10

Lat pull down
120 x15
105 x12

———————-

CHEST + Bi’s



-DB Shrugs 

75 x25

90 x20, 15, 15, 15



-Incline DB Press
60 x12
80 x10
110 x8, 4
90 x5 

-Fly Machine 
100 x10, 9, 6

-Convex decline machine  
2Plt x10, 8, 7 



-Incline Curl
25 x12, 15, 5
20 x8

-EZ Curl
50 x15, 8 

-Hammer Curl 
30 x9, 6
25 x15, 8, 12

—————————-

LEGS



-Shrugs

4x15



-Leg Curls

50 x15

60 x20

70 x15, 12

60 x14, 12 



-Leg Press

2Plt x20

3Plt x16

4Plt x15, 

3*25 x14, 12 



-DB Goblet Squat

55 x10

—————

Shoulders + Triceps



-Face Pull

80 x15 

120 x18, 15



-Seated DB Press

50 x12

70 x10

90 x5

110 x3

60 x10



-Shoulder Press Machine

2Plt x11, 6



-Skull Crusher

80 x12

100 x7

80 x10



-Upright Row

60 x12, 8 



-Lat raise

20 x18, 12, 13 (DS)

15 x5



-Lat Raise machine 

x10 



-Tricep Pushdown

80 x8

60 x12, 10, 10


----------



## PZT (Oct 6, 2022)

Real strong DLs man


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Real strong DLs man


Thanks brother.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 7, 2022)

Heavy shoulders and tri’s today..Everything felt and moved well. I’ve really been focusing on the pump and the squeeze over the last 6+ months. Lowering the weights damaged my ego at first, but the gains have been more than worth it. 


SHOULDER + Tri’s

-Seated DB Press

50 x15

75 x10 

100 x9, 7

75 x8



-Lat Raises

20 x18, 9, 

15 x12 



-Skull Crusher

80 x10, 8, 7, 6, 6 



-Upright Row

40 x20, 15, 12





-Pushdown

40 x22, 30

60 x10

50 x10



-Single arm rope pulldown

100 reps


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 8, 2022)

Nothing special. 246 this morning. 


BACK

-Lat Pulldown

90 x15

120 x15

150 x14

135 x10

120 x12, 10 



-Rear Delt Machine

60 x15, 20, 16 



-Chest supported row

1Plt x15

4Plt x10, 8, 5 



-Lat pullover machine

#8 x15, 12, 11 



-BB Shrugs

135 x23, 15, 15, 26, 20


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 8, 2022)

Good to see you back logging Nova. Get after it. How tall are you dude? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good to see you back logging Nova. Get after it. How tall are you dude?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. I’m 6’.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 8, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Thanks bro. I’m 6’.



You looked taller to me. You’ve built a good foundation at that height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You looked taller to me. You’ve built a good foundation at that height.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate you bro. After this bulk, I’m doing a 12 week cut.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 8, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Appreciate you bro. After this bulk, I’m doing a 12 week cut.



What does that 12 week cut look like? Do you already have it mapped out? Just curious man. You could make some serious changes to your physique in 12 weeks, especially if you have a plan and a program. Talk to me about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> What does that 12 week cut look like? Do you already have it mapped out? Just curious man. You could make some serious changes to your physique in 12 weeks, especially if you have a plan and a program. Talk to me about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing mapped out yet, except using the RP diet app, haha. I don’t even know if I’m gonna add any hormones besides test. Haven’t thought that far ahead yet.

I’d like to get low enough to be in position for a nice winter bulk next year tho.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 8, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Nothing mapped out yet, except using the RP diet app, haha. I don’t even know if I’m gonna add any hormones besides test. Haven’t thought that far ahead yet.
> 
> I’d like to get low enough to be in position for a nice winter bulk next year tho.



But you’re running deca right now too right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> But you’re running deca right now too right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. 600.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 8, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Yeah. 600.



Okay confused me for a min. Keep at it dude. Stay consistent, keep your calories and training right, and more is to come. You’re doing great so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 8, 2022)

Got a session in before work. Chest and Bi’s. 


Chest + Bi’s
-Incline DB Press

55 x15

75 x15, 10, 10 



-chest Press machine

1Plt x16, 14



-Machine Fly

90 x18, 12, 12 



-EZ Curl

40 x20, 15, 12



-Incline Curl

20 x10, 9, 9 



-Hammer Curl

30 x15, 15, 15


-Douche pose incoming…
Wife was complementing the arms, so had to do it. Lmao


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 8, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Got a session in before work. Chest and Bi’s.
> 
> 
> Chest + Bi’s
> ...



Lmao
We all do it


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 9, 2022)

Upper Accessories today. Skipped legs cos my left knee is fucked. 






Rear Delt machine
50 x15
70 x15
80 x15, 12, 11 

-Hammer strength pulldown
2Plt x15
3Pl x12 

-DB Shrugs
90 x20, 20

DB curl
30 x12, 12, 10, 9, 7

-My curls have gotten exponentially stronger. 30’s feel light as hell. These are the signs I look for, when I look for growth…I have a hard time seeing it in the mirror. Body dysmorphia is a bitch. 

Tricep PD
130 x20, 12
120 x15, 12
90 x20 

-There’s a drastic weight difference between this Pushdown and the other one in the gym. Idk what it is.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 9, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Upper Accessories today. Skipped legs cos my left knee is fucked.
> View attachment 29719
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf did ya do


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 9, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Wtf did ya do


Slipped out of my truck at work, hit my knee on the bottom step. Already pulled the hematoma out with a needle lol.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 9, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Slipped out of my truck at work, hit my knee on the bottom step. Already pulled the hematoma out with a needle lol.


Damn heal quick brother


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 10, 2022)

Gonna take 2 days off after today. Today’s session was great. I haven’t done “heavy” weight in a while…So the 120’s felt good and moved well. Not as much ROM as I’d have liked, but good none-the-less. 


5 CHEST + Bi’s 



-Lat Pulldown

105 x15

120 x15, 15 



-Incline DB Press

55 x10

70 x6

90 x5

120 x5, 5, 4 

-No idea how to attach a video. 


-Fly machine

120 x10

130 x7

120 x7 



-Press Machine

3Plt x4

2Plt*25 x6



-DB Curl

20 x25, 20, 16, 12 



-Pinwheel Curl

25 x18, 15, 12 




-I feel I should emphasize that all my reps are done super controlled with controlled eccentrics. I’m a huge follower of RP and Mike Israetel, and I try to emulate their training as much as possible.


----------



## eazy (Oct 10, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> No idea how to attach a video


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 10, 2022)

This guy… Please don’t be this guy. Mirin is cool, but stay the fuck away bro.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Fuck, your knee dude. Some strong lifting in here. Hopefully your knee heals quick. Lol that guy is miring fucking hard and creepy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Fuck, your knee dude. Some strong lifting in here. Hopefully your knee heals quick. Lol that guy is miring fucking hard and creepy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. It’s starting to get better. Hoping next week I’ll jump into some legs again. 

Dude’s face is what got me lol. I’m not one to record or mock other people, but this dude just walked up in the middle of my set, totally threw me off.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Thanks bro. It’s starting to get better. Hoping next week I’ll jump into some legs again.
> 
> Dude’s face is what got me lol. I’m not one to record or mock other people, but this dude just walked up in the middle of my set, totally threw me off.



Hahaha right? It’s like he doesn’t even know he’s drooling over your set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> View attachment 29802
> 
> 
> This guy… Please don’t be this guy. Mirin is cool, but stay the fuck away bro.


Should have dropped one


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Should have dropped one


Haha. Mofo’s gonna learn today. 

-This probably sounds elitist, but I can’t stand casual gym-goers. Maybe cos I never was one—I came in with a powerlifting plan, ready for attack shit. But these people like this, with zero etiquette or self awareness…idk man. It annoys the fuck outta me.


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Haha. Mofo’s gonna learn today.
> 
> -This probably sounds elitist, but I can’t stand casual gym-goers. Maybe cos I never was one—I came in with a powerlifting plan, ready for attack shit. But these people like this, with zero etiquette or self awareness…idk man. It annoys the fuck outta me.


I’m glad I have a small
Town gym but still the gym etiquette is declining severely


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Haha. Mofo’s gonna learn today.
> 
> -This probably sounds elitist, but I can’t stand casual gym-goers. Maybe cos I never was one—I came in with a powerlifting plan, ready for attack shit. But these people like this, with zero etiquette or self awareness…idk man. It annoys the fuck outta me.



No dude. I’m 100% with you. They drive me fucking crazy. I need blinders on in the gym anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 12, 2022)

Figured I’d post my current routine. Movements and set / rep schemes are always subject to change. 2-3 days off throughout the ‘week’. Most muscle groups hit twice a week, minus legs being once a week, and whatever I’m emphasizing (lats and traps currently) being 3-4x 

Nothing is set in stone, except the layout:

Chest+Bi’s
Back
Shoulders+Tri’s
Legs 


-Basically 3 hypertrophy days / 3 strength days. No intensifiers on strength days; all straight sets. 



1 Chest + Bi’s

-Lat Pulldown

3x15

-Incline DB Press

4x12-15

-Fly

3x15

-Press machine (+intensifier)

2x10

-EZ Curl

3x10-12

-Incline Curl

3x15

-Hammer Curl

4x20



2 BACK

-Hammer strength Pulldown

4x10-15

-Rear Delt Fly

3x15-20

-Chest supported row

3x10-12

-Shrugs

3x

-Lat Pullover (+intensifier)

3x20



3 SHOULDER + Tri’s

-Lat Raises

3x15-20

-Seated Press

4x12-15

-Skull Crusher (+Intensifier)

5x10-15

-Upright Row

3x20

-Rolling Tricep ext / Pushdown

5x15-20

-Shrugs

2x15



4 LEGS

-Shrugs

2x20

-Leg Curls / RDL

5x10-20 

-Leg Press

5x10-20

-Hack Squat 

3x5-10



——————STRENGTH————



5 CHEST + Bi’s

-Lat Pulldown

3x15

-Incline DB Press

3x5-8

-DB Fly

3x6-8

-Press Machine

2x6

-DB Curl

4x10-12

-Pinwheel Curl

4x15



6 BACK

-RDL / Deadlift 

6x3

-Lat Pullover

4x6-8

-Chest supported row

3x8

-Seated Row

4x10

-Shrugs

2x10



7 SHOULDER + Tri’s

-Seated Press machine

4x6-8

-Lat Raises

3x15-20

-Skull Crusher

3x8

-Pushdown

3x10

-Rolling DB

4x15

-Upright Row

3x10

-Rear delts

4x20-25


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 12, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Figured I’d post my current routine. Movements and set / rep schemes are always subject to change. 2-3 days off throughout the ‘week’. Most muscle groups hit twice a week, minus legs being once a week, and whatever I’m emphasizing (lats and traps currently) being 3-4x
> 
> Nothing is set in stone, except the layout:
> 
> ...



Keep killing it Nova! One day you’ll hit those 125’s for 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 13, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> View attachment 29802
> 
> 
> This guy… Please don’t be this guy. Mirin is cool, but stay the fuck away bro.


He wanted a whiff of an alpha


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 13, 2022)

Back today. Came during peak hours, so no platforms open for dead’s. Oh well, probably a good thing since my knee is still sucking dicks. Nothing special. Just some machines.




6 BACK

-Lat Pullover

#8 x12

#10 x10

#13 x10

#15 x6, 5, 4



-Chest supported T bar row

2Plt x11

3Plt+25 x8, 7, 6



-Seated Row

180 x8

225 x8, 8, 8

180 x15

-180 felt light AF. Wondering if I got THAT much stronger, or if it’s the deca working—probably both. 🤷🏼‍♂️



-Seated Shrug machine

225 x25, 18, 15,





I love this machine. Hits from every angle


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 14, 2022)

7 SHOULDER + Tri’s



-Hammer Str Shoulder Press 

185 x10, 10

275 x9, 6



-Obviously not a 1:1 carry over to OHP, but strength is strength. Hoping next Meso I can hit 315 seated press. 



-Seated DB Press 

100 x5

85 x7 



-Lat Raises

20 x16, 13, 11 



-Rolling DB extension 

30 x12

35 x8, 5

30 x8, 8





-Skull Crusher

60 x10, 9, 11



-Pushdown

60 x10, 10, 8 



-EZ bar Upright Row

80 x10, 10, 8 



-Rear delts

70 x15, 12, 12


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 14, 2022)

Gotta add that this is the best feeling cycle I’ve done. Everything is moving smoothly, no pain, and the supplements all feel good.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 16, 2022)

Having great sessions lately. Hoping it continues into my cut. Everything is moving, and I’m making great PR’s. 



Chest + Bi’s



-Lat Pulldown

90 x10

120 x10

150 x15, 12 



-Incline DB Press

50 x10, 10 

100 x13, 9

70 x14



-100x13 is a rep PR for incline. Stronger than I’ve ever been right now. 





-Fly Machine 

90 x12

80 x12, 13 





-Press machine

135 x25, 20 



-DB Curl

30 x15, 10, 8



-Preacher Curl machine (Drop Sets)

50 x15, 12

45 x13 (DS)

30 x9 (DS)

20 x9 



-Hammer Curl

25 x20, 18, 15, 11


----------



## eazy (Oct 16, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> 100x13 is a rep PR


well done. congrats.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> well done. congrats.


Thanks bro


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 17, 2022)

Usually I train to failure. Today I trained to about 2 RIR. Either fatigue is setting in or I just wasn’t into it today—even tho things are moving well, strength was definitely down… I’ll probably need a deload before my next strength week. Then I’ll add a little more volume across the board. The knee is feeling much better, so I’ll start doing legs again after the deload. 



BACK



-Lat Pulldown

105 x12

135 x10

165 x12, 9

150 x10 (DS)

120 x12



-Rear Delts 

60 x60 total reps (rest pause) 



-Chest supported row

2Plt x12, 11, 12 


-DB Shrugs

100 x20, 15, 15 



-Lat Pullover

#8 x12, 11



-Seated Row

180 x12

150 x15


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 19, 2022)

Got the opportunity to run to the gym before work. Shoulders felt good today. Went pretty light, focused on TUT a lot. As always, focusing on clean reps. 


SHOULDER + Tri’s


-Seated Press Machine 

135 x15, 10

185 x15, 12, 10, 10



-Skull Crusher

70 x15, 10, 10, 14, 10



-Upright Row

80 x15, 8, 8 



-Tricep Pushdown

120 x15, 11, 7

100 x10 



-Cable Lat Raises

x15, 10



-Don’t y’all hate when you live ok in the mirror with a good pump, and it looks fucking amazing, but the picture doesn’t do it justice? At any rate, shoulders looking full. Little less than 11 weeks left of this bulk—can’t wait to see the final result when I cut.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 21, 2022)

Felt good today so I continued on with the heavy week. Got some good sleep last night, 9 hours, woke up refreshed. 



5 CHEST + Bi’s



-Flat bench Press

135 x10

225 x6

245 x3

265 x8



-Rep PR with 265. I thought I’d only get 6, cos I haven’t done flat bench in a while… still 1 RIR. 10 would be nice. 



-Flat DB press

110 x6

100 x8

-The 110’s almost fell outta my hand. Bent ass DB’s lmao 





-Fly machine 

130 x10, 8, 6



-Incline Press Machine

185 x10



-DB Curl

35 x10

30 x8



-EZ Bar

50 x12

40 x10



-Pinwheel Curl

25 x25, 20


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 21, 2022)

Great back session today. Strength is as high as it’s ever been. I’m thinking that if I work up to it, I could pull 640+ right now. 




6 BACK

-Deadlift 

315 x5

415 x5

465 x15 
-I never intended to AMRAP or hit a rep PR. I thought I’d do 6-8, but the bar just kept coming back up. Lmao almost collapsed after. 



-Reverse Hyper

50 x20



-Lat Pullover

#16 x6, 5

#14 x6



-Chest supported row

2Plt x15, 12, 12 



-Seated Row

240 x10

255 x8

270 x6



-Rep PR’s here too. Never went above 225 before, I think (?). Deca is fucking amazing.


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> 465 x15






Novaflex said:


> Deca is fucking amazing


apparently 


nice work today.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> apparently
> 
> 
> nice work today.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 22, 2022)

7 SHOULDER + Tri’s



-Seated DB Press

40 x15

80 x10

100 x9

90 x9



-Getting DB’s up was a task today. 100’s were supposed to be a warmup for 110’s, but Bicep tendon was flaring. I’ll get the 110’s after deloading. Pretty sure I can get them for 5-6 when I’m fresh. Moved to the hammer strength machine to finish out shoulders 



-Seated Press machine 

275 x7

185 x10



-Lat Raise machine 

20 x15, 12, 8



-Skull Crusher

80 x10

100 x7, 6



-V bar pushdown

60 x15, 12

50 x18, 15 



-Upright Row

3x10

-Decided against Upright rows today. 



-Rear delts

60 x30, 20, 10

-60 total reps


----------



## PZT (Oct 23, 2022)

Awesome AMRAP set on the deads man!!!


----------



## Thewall (Oct 23, 2022)

Nice work, just ran through your log. I’ll be checking in!!


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> Awesome AMRAP set on the deads man!!!


Thanks bro. Last AMRAP was 405x15, like 2 years ago lol.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 23, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice work, just ran through your log. I’ll be checking in!!


Appreciate it dude!


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 29, 2022)

Deload went well. 5 days. Everything moved well tonight. Chest and Bi’s. 


1 Chest + Bi’s
-Incline DB Press

60 2x15

100 x12, 9

75 x11, 9 


-Fly Machine

140 x10

120 x9 (DS)

100 x8, 11


-Press machine (+intensifier)

155 x20

205 x12

185 x12 


-DB Curl

30 x12, 9 

25 x10



-Incline Curl

20 x10, 9, 10



-Preacher Curl machine 

50 x12, 8 (DS)

40 x8 (DS)

30 x4


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 29, 2022)

Light back session today. Only machines. Everything felt heavy from being detrained. We’ll work back up. 


2 BACK



-Lat Pulldown 

105 x15

135 x15, 13, 11

120 x12 



-Rear Delt machine 

80 x14, 12, 12 



-Chest supported row

2Plt x20, 16, 14 



-Seated Row

225 x12

195 x16, 12



-Straight arm Pushdown 

80 x20

90 x16, 15



-EZ Bar curl

40 x15, 15, 15


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2022)

It’s weird coming off a deload and everything is 1 or 2 notches lower than where you left off. Next week should feel better…didn’t get much of a shoulder pump today. Triceps felt good tho.


3 SHOULDER + Tri’s


-Seated DB Press

85 x13

90 x9

70 x9, 8



-85’s for 13 isn’t too bad. I’m sure 15 is there within 1 or 2 sessions…Slow, controlled, touching my shoulders on the eccentric.



-Lat Raises

25 x15

20 x12

-Seated Lat Raise

15 x15 +3 partials



-Skull Crusher

70 x15, 13

-Rolling DB extension

30 x9 (DS)

20 x8



-Upright Row

60 x15, 12



-Tricep Pushdown

40 x25, 15

50 x15



-Smith machine Shoulder Press

135 x10


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 3, 2022)

14 hour days at work have prevented me from hitting the gym at all this week. Come home, sleep, go back to work. Finally got in today. Decent heavy chest day.



5 CHEST + Bi’s

-Bench Press

225 x10

275 x5

315 x1

225 x8



-Happy to hit 3 plates pretty easily, after using only DB’s mostly for the last ~6 months. Rep 5 on 275 was an absolute grind tho. Having 315 after a 5RM makes me believe I’ve got at least 325-330 right now. Since I’m just training mostly hypertrophy, and not peaking at all, I’d say that’s a decent place to be. 405 ~2 years, I hope.



-Fly machine

110 x18, 14, 12



-Press Machine

185 x15, 13, 12



-DB Curl

30 x10, 10, 8, 7





-Seated Hammer Curl

30 x15, 10, 12



-Preacher curl

20 x15, 10, 12


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 4, 2022)

I’d say that bulking is going well, given the current status of my back (pic below). Lats looking nice. 


6 BACK

-Bent over row  

135 x10

225 x8

315 x6

275 x6, 6 



-Did these beltless. Probably should have had my belt. 





-Reverse Hyper

70 x20, 15 



-Lat Pullover machine

#18 x6, 7, 5 

#15 x6



-Weight and rep PR for this. I know it’s a machine, but it’s still an indicator of growth. 





-Chest supported row

1Plt+25 x17, 13 



-Seated Row

270 x7

240 x8

225 x10

180 x14 



-My CNS was fried by this, so I decided to just descend down in weight


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 4, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> I’d say that bulking is going well, given the current status of my back (pic below). Lats looking nice.
> 
> 
> 6 BACK
> ...


Nice back bro, would you mind saving some genetics for the rest of us less fortunate fuckers? Thanks


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice back bro, would you mind saving some genetics for the rest of us less fortunate fuckers? Thanks


Haha. Thanks bro. But it’s all I got lmao


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 5, 2022)

Had to get in a quick session at home today. 



7 SHOULDER + Tri’s


-Seated BB Press 

135 x10

185 x6

210 x5, 3 

185 x8



-DB Press (Super setted last BB Press)

40’s x12, 10



-Seated Lat Raise

20 x16, 13, 11



-Rolling DB Ext -Cluster sets 

20 x22, 8, 8


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 11, 2022)

5 days off work, starting today. I’ll have time to catch up on some training. 



1 Chest + Bi’s


-Incline DB Press

45 x15

70 x8

90 x14, 9, 7, 7 



-Press machine

135 x16, 15, 10



-Fly machine 

110 x12, 10, 9 (DS)

90 x6 



-DB Curl

30 x10, 10, 9, 7 



-Cable Curl

80 x14, 12 



-Hammer Curl

25 x10, 15



-Tricep Pushdown 

80 x25

100 x12


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 11, 2022)

While I still enjoy strength work once in a while, I’ve come to really enjoy higher rep hypertrophy work. 


2 BACK



-Bent over Row

185 x15, 12, 11, 9 



-Chest supported row

2Plt x17, 15, 12



-Lat Pullover

#14 x10

#11 x10

#8 x12



-Rear Delt Fly - 70 total reps

70 x25, 10, 15, 5, 5, 10 



-Seated Row

195 x14, 10,


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 13, 2022)

Everything moved well.

SHOULDER + Tri’s



-Lat Raises

20 x20, 15, 12 +3 partials 



-Seated DB Press

70 x15, 10, 9, 8 



-Pre exhausted my shoulders on last raises. Wanted to make them the limiting factor, instead of my triceps. 


-Ez Skull Crusher

70 x12, 10, 7 



-EZ bar Upright Row

50 x20, 15, 10 



-Pushdown 

50 x20, 15, 

60 x16, 15, 9 

 -DB Curl /SS Pushdown 

25 x12, 11, 10, 10



-Cable lat raise

2x15


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 13, 2022)

Those 70’s for 15 son! That’s good shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Those 70’s for 15 son! That’s good shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro.


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 13, 2022)

4 LEGS


-Hack Squat 

225 x10

315 x10, 12 



-Leg Curls / RDL

60 x12

80 x15, 12, 8



-Leg Press (quad focused close stance) 

3Plt x15, 12 



-Leg extension 

60 x15, 14, 12


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 15, 2022)

Training is going really well right now. Slowly making progress in both weight and reps. January 10th is when I’ll switch gears and start cutting. The goal is to be shredded by my 35th birthday in august.

I can’t lie, coming from a formerly obese person, eating a surplus has given me a lot of anxiety. But I’m trusting the process…whether this went well or went to shit will be revealed in the next few months.



5 CHEST + Bi’s


-Press Machine

135 x15

225 x6

275 x9

295 x6, 5


-Fly Machine

110 x14

130 x10

140 x8


-Incline Press Machine

225 x12, 10, 9, 8


-incline DB Curl

25 x12, 10, 9, 7


-Pinwheel Curl

30 x10

25 x12, 10


-Preacher curl

40 x16

40 x15 (DS)

30 x13 (DS)

20 x10


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

Looking good brother. Looking forward to seeing you cut. You’re a big dude, gonna look even bigger leaner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Looking good brother. Looking forward to seeing you cut. You’re a big dude, gonna look even bigger leaner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. I can’t wait. I feel thick as fuck right now lol. Fluffy-hard.


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 18, 2022)

Heavy back today. Everything is moving amazing. Up 5lbs fasted. Sticking to the plan. 


6 BACK



-Deadlift 

315 x3

405 x3

515 x8



-Deadlifting is feeling great again. I wasn’t expecting 8 reps honestly. That’s a rep PR at this weight. Best reps so far is 535x5 and 500 x10



-Chest supported row

4Plt x8, 6 



-Lat Pulldown 

120 x15, 15, 13, 10 



-Seated Row

165 x16, 12, 12, 11





-Reverse Hyper

2x25




Posted that I bought this truck when I first came to the site last year. Finally got her lifted.


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 18, 2022)

Got in early today. Have a lot of work to do on one of my rentals + showing it. Good session overall, even if I was getting back spasms lol. 


7 SHOULDER + Tri’s

-Seated DB Press

65 x5

75 x4

85 x2

95 x2

100 x6, 5 



-Weird thing happened today… My left lat wasn’t working. I put up 110 and it went right up with my right arm, but my left arm couldn’t get off my lats, like it wasn’t stabilized. Went down to 100’s, and I could get them up, but it was the same feeling—no stabilization. Must be from last night’s back session. As far as strength goes, my shoulders and tri’s are in good condition. 


-Seated Press machine

225 x10, 8, 7

135 x10, (CS) 5, 4, 1 



-Seated Lat Raise

20 x15

15 x10



-Incline Ez Skull Crusher

80 x12, 9

60 x13



-Pushdown

100 x10, 10, 12, 10



-Single arm cable Pushdown / ss DB Curl 

30 x15, 15, 15

—-

20 x15, 15, 15



-Rear delt machine 

60 x20, 16


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 20, 2022)

Light leg day today. Got this done in about 45 mins before work. 



4 LEGS


-RDL

135 x10

225 x10, 10



-Leg Curls

60 x15, 15



-Leg Press

2Plt x15

5Plt x10

6Plt x10

4Plt x15





-Leg ext

50 x20


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice work brother


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nice work brother


Appreciate you bro 😎


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 22, 2022)

-Upped deca a pinch while heading toward the last 6 weeks of this bulk. Sitting at 253 right now—8 lbs up, looking to hit 255. I’m confident at this point that the vast majority of weight gain has been lean tissue. Sitting at 4200 cals on training days, and 3600-3800 on off days. 

-High Incline Bench Press
185 x5
225 x9
245 x5
225 x7, 6 

-I feel like my incline DB press is stronger than my incline bench lol. 


-Fly machine 
110 x15, 15, 12, (CS) 3

-Press machine 
165 x15, 12, 10

-Completely controlling the weight. 3 count eccentric. 


-DB Curl
35 x10
30 x10
25 x16, 15 

-Incline Curl
25 x12, 12, 10





-Your boy is extra thicc. Everything has grown considerably.


----------



## eazy (Nov 22, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> vast majority of weight gain has been lean tissue


looking massive. well done.


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 22, 2022)

eazy said:


> looking massive. well done.


Thanks man. That actually means a lot.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 23, 2022)

Upper body looking super thick and wide. Traps are monstrous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 23, 2022)

Yeehaw get it!


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Upper body looking super thick and wide. Traps are monstrous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww shucks.   Over here making me blush


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 23, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Aww shucks. Over here making me blush



Good, you’ve been putting the work in brother! Blush that ass off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 24, 2022)

Heavy back day today. Weights and reps are improving on almost all lifts…Really happy with where my size is going too. Given how things look right now, I’m definitely stoked to cut and show it. 


6 BACK
-Bent over row 

135 x10

225 x6

285 x7, 6

185 x15 



-Chest supported row

4Plt x8, 7, 

3Plt x10 



-Lat Pullover / stiff arm push down 

#8 x16, 12, 10, (DS) 5 



-Seated Row

165 x20

180 x12, 13, 10





Today I’m thankful for turtle shells.


----------



## PZT (Nov 25, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> Heavy back day today. Weights and reps are improving on almost all lifts…Really happy with where my size is going too. Given how things look right now, I’m definitely stoked to cut and show it.
> 
> 
> 6 BACK
> ...


Get them rear Delts up and it’ll really look sick brother


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 26, 2022)

PZT said:


> Get them rear Delts up and it’ll really look sick brother


I should stop just throwing them in wherever, and actually do them when they’re planned. Lol. They’re obviously lacking.


----------



## PZT (Nov 26, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> I should stop just throwing them in wherever, and actually do them when they’re planned. Lol. They’re obviously lacking.


Back in day I would lead workouts with them. Never felt like it hinder other lifts after that


----------



## Novaflex (Nov 26, 2022)

PZT said:


> Back in day I would lead workouts with them. Never felt like it hinder other lifts after that


Good call.


----------



## Novaflex (Dec 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Back in day I would lead workouts with them. Never felt like it hinder other lifts after that


Been hitting rear delts 3x a week. They’re coming along, man!


-I took a bit of a hiatus from posting, but I’m back at a regular rate. I’ll post some up from the last week.

3 weeks until the cut starts. Kinda happy about it…But seeing this progress in the last few weeks has been addicting. Everything seems to have exploded.


-Here’s the last 3 days, copied from my notes:

TODAY:
3 SHOULDER + Tri’s



-Lat Raise Machine

20 x25

30 x16, 13



-Seated Press Machine

225 x12, 12, 10

(DS) 135 x9



-Skull Crusher

80 x13, 11, 9



-Upright Row

70 x20, 15, 10



-Pushdown

60 x25, 15, 15, 14



YESTERDAY:

2 BACK



-Bent over Row

135 x15

225 x13, 10, 8

135 x15



-Rear Delt Fly -Myo rep matches

60 x20, 20, 20



-Lat Pullover

#10 x15, 15, 12



-Seated row

195 x15

180 x13

165 x15



-Incline curl

25 x12, 12, 11



FRIDAY:

1 Chest + Bi’s



-Flat DB Press

100 x11

85 x13, 9, 10



-Machine Fly

130 x12

110 x12, 13, 10



-Incline Press machine

205 x9

185 x10

155 x20


-DB Curl

30 x12, 10, 7



-Preacher Curl

50 x10



-Hammer Curl

25 x20, 15, 15, 15



-Strength is trending down, fatigue is up. I don’t really wanna deload with 3 weeks left, but I’d rather deload for a week than waste 2 good weeks.


----------



## eazy (Dec 26, 2022)

this is the last week?


----------



## Novaflex (Dec 26, 2022)

eazy said:


> this is the last week?


I took the deload and cut the bulk bro. It’s been hectic over these holidays.


----------

